# Transporting a Fridge



## justfun (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi,its ok to lay down but you cant turn it on for 24 hours.Thats what i did and its still running and its 7 years old.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Sweet...thanks!!!


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

A lot depends on how you lay it. One way allows oil from the compressor to get in the condensor. This is a the reason for not turning it on for a while. I think the rule of thumb is to let it stay off for at least as long as it was on its side. 24 hrs should be plenty of time. When I was dealing in appliances, I always avoided laying the fridges down, but I had a truck to move them. Just be sure no one turns it on until the oil has time to drain back into the compressor. Might also want to tape the doors and lay it in a way that does not allow the doors to be in a bind and get warped. Maybe lay it on a couple of 2x2's and a blanket. Make sure all shelves/drawers are secured or removed. I would also suggest allowing 24 hrs for the temps to stabilize. If planning on keeping ice cream hard, adjust freezer to 0 degree, frash food dept about 40 degrees. Jeff can corrct me if i have the temps off a little. Keep in mind an adjustment in one dept affects the temp in the other dept.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Hmmm...it's an oil drain back issue huh?

Well, as long as it doesn't leak OUT I should be OK then huh?

Sounds like one side might be "better" than the other if it allows less drainage....I might have a look see before packing it up and try and figure which

Thanks for all the info


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

slickshift said:


> Hmmm...it's an oil drain back issue huh?
> 
> Well, as long as it doesn't leak OUT I should be OK then huh?
> 
> ...


Yes and no. No leak that you will see. This is an enclosed system. Just let it sit long enough to make sure there is no oil in pressurized line going to the condensor coils. So yes, if you see no leaks and let it sit for a while, it should be fine. I reread your response and yes it is a drain back issue.

Another thing, make sure the drain pan is in correct position when you stand the fridge back up or you will get a wet floor. and maybe a hot compressor. The pan has to be placed in the correct position to catch the water that drains through the drain pipe in back of freezer. The fan blows on it and helps cool the compressor as it evaporates.


----------

